# Betta Fish Habitat



## The ynnaJ (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi,

I'm relatively new to these forums. So please bear with me (I don't know much about fish terms, but I'm learning).

I was recently thinking about going back to fish as my dad wants to try fish again as well. I absolutely love betta fish. I was thinking about getting a 30 gallon fish tank and setting up a betta habitat and put some other fish in there as well, but I'm skeptical (I still need to buy the tank from craigslist or somewhere). I have owned 2 betta fish in the past and the longest they live is two years.  So, I'm a little afraid of going back.
Both of my previous betta fish developed fin rot (even though I basically cleaned their tanks religiously). They were both in 10 gallon tanks but did not have filters/etc. but I did put aquarium salt in their tanks and gave them medicine. It still didn't work. What are some ways to prevent this? What filters/heaters are best to keep a 30 gallon clean? Also, what are some good things to have in the tank (plants, cleaners, etc.)? I have researched a lot already and know that fake plants are bad. Is bamboo bad for a betta?

Also, I would like to make like a little betta community tank.  EXCEPT DON'T GET ME WRONG! ONLY ONE BETTA! I have tried platys before, but I think the betta attacked them or something. Because they were fine for about 2 months, but then one morning I found both platys on the bottom of the tank dead...
I would like to make it a diverse, nice-looking tank. 

Also, can you guys post pictures of your larger betta tanks for inspiration (I know normally they're put in smaller tanks)? Thanks!


----------



## AmberH (Dec 23, 2008)

I have 9 bettas all together. I have 6 females and 3 males. I have the females in a 20 gallon sorority tank and the males are each in their individual tanks. I have Jackson in a 5 gallon and the other two males will be put in a divided 10 gallon as soon as I get it from my friend.

This is my sorority tank. This tank is REALLY bare right now. I need so many more plants and hidey places. 









This is Jackson's 5 gallon.


----------



## vintagetankgirl (Feb 25, 2009)

*My Harem (Sorority) Tank*

I call the tank I keep my Female Bettas in my Harem Tank!

I have a 5 gallon Eclipse Hex tank with 4 Female Bettas, some live and fake plants and terracotta pots. For those of you worried about "overcrowding" I keep my water parameters in "perfect" conditions. I stock my tanks by keeping in mind swimming area and Nitrate levels. As long as fish have a comfortable amount of room to swim and the nitrates never go above 20ppm (I keep mine below 10ppm), I feel that stocking can be relative to how much work you want to do.

Here are some pictures of the Tank (sorry for the size, don't know how to resize):


















The Girls: 
Shirley









Roxy









Francis









Eden









I do plan to someday put these girls along with a few others in my Metalframe 29 gallon. But this won't be anytime soon.

I also have a male Betta in a 5 gallon Hex alone, His name is Lenore...yes he answers to Her/She only and his "moms" are crazy!

I hope you found some inspiration in the pics, Good Luck!


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

You can put corydoras with bettas.


----------



## Cacatuoides (Feb 2, 2009)

Okay, i am glad you are willing to get such a big tank for a betta . I don't have the room at the moment or i would upgrade mine. As for the filter I'm going to suggest either an Aquaclear 50 or a Marineland Penguin 200. this will keep you tank super clean. For tank mates oto cats, or corydoras could be housed with them without much problem.


----------

